# CM HAF 922 vs Corsair Carbide 400R



## singh_dd93 (Nov 29, 2012)

I had ordered  Corsair Carbide 400R locally with the whole payment in advance(Rs. 5000). Its been 2 weeks and they are still not providing me the cabinet. So today I threatened them of dire consequences and they replied that I either take CM HAF 922 or my cash back tomorrow. I have to decide what to do??
I have time only till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 29, 2012)

Take ur cash back OR ask for *HAF 912 adv* instead.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 29, 2012)

One of my friend here told me to ask for CM 690-II Advanced (USB 3.0 version). How is this cabinet. I searched the net and it is available for around 5.2k


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 29, 2012)

Haf 922 is around 7k while corsair carbide is 5k.Are they giving u the 922 at 5k?


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 30, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Haf 922 is around 7k while corsair carbide is 5k.Are they giving u the 922 at 5k?


yeah he said so. But i don't like that cabinet.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 30, 2012)

Corsair 400R is a way superior cabinet than the Coolermaster windmills. Try to get that and avoid paying in advance man. Opt for COD OR ask seller to list their product on Ebay, buy from ebay.


singh_dd93 said:


> yeah he said so. But i don't like that cabinet.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

singh_dd93 said:


> yeah he said so. But i don't like that cabinet.



Either get the cash or go for the Advanced version.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 30, 2012)

rockfella said:


> Corsair 400R is a way superior cabinet than the Coolermaster windmills. Try to get that and avoid paying in advance man. Opt for COD OR ask seller to list their product on Ebay, buy from ebay.



I had ordered at KC Computers ludhiana(Very reputed shop). He told me to pay in advance only then he will get the cabinet shipped. So I paid him.

But thank god He gave me the cabinet today.

Mod please close this thread


----------

